# Java Vokabeltrainer Datenbankzugriff, auslesen und abfragen Problem



## JohnnyRamone (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung bekommen:

Entwicklung eines Programms basierend auf Java oder PHP mit Datenbankzugriff (Access). Welches Daten in die Datenbank schreiben und auslesen kann, sowie löschen.

Ich habe mich für einen Vokabeltrainer entschieden welchen ich mit einer GUI Oberfläche verwirklichen möchte.
Das schreiben neuer Vokabeln in die Datenbank funktioniert schon.
Jedoch stehe ich vor dem jetzt wohl größten Problem, das Abfragen der Vokabeln aus der Datenbank.
Mein Projekt sieht wie folgt aus.
Ich habe zum einen die Klasse Datenbankzugriff in welcher ich die Methoden öffnen, schließen, schreiben und lesen habe.
Dann die Klasse Fenster, in welcher die Gui ist.
Zu letzt noch die Klasse Vokabeln, in ihr habe ich die Methoden um die Attribute Haupt und Fremdsprache in das Objekt Vokabel reinzuschreiben, sowie die Methode zum erfassen der neuen Vokabel. Hier soll nun auch eine Methode zum auslesen der Fremdsprache rein. Jedoch steh ich vor dem Problem dass ich nicht weiß wie ich das verwirklichen kann. Mir würde es vorerst einmal genügen wenn ich wüsste wie ich die Vokabeln nach der Reihe abfragen kann oder zumindest eine sprache anzeigen kann. Ich weiß jetzt einfach nicht wie ich das ganze verwirklichen kann, und um so mehr ich darüber nachdenke um so unklarer und komplizierter erscheint mir das ganze.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, vielen dank schon einmal.

MFG
Timo


----------



## zeja (6. Mai 2007)

Ich bin nicht bereit dir zu erklären wie man mit Datenbanken umgeht. Aber Verbesserungsvorschläge kann ich gerne geben wenn du denn mal postest welche Ansätze du bisher hast um Daten aus der Datenbank abzurufen. Ich mein wenn es mit reinschreiben klappt sollte Abrufen ja auch kein großes Problem sein. Besonders nicht mit Access wo man Abfragen über die Oberfläche definieren kann und sich den entsprechende Abfrage-Ausdruck dann aus dem SQL-Editor kopieren kann.


----------

